# embroidery on paper/greeting cards?



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

looking for tips on embroidery on paper and greeting cards. looking to create some products for christmas. 

any tips on this?


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

You can go to Embroidery Library Projects
and type card into the search field and come up with quite a few embroidered card projects. I think you can click on free videos and they have videos of the process.
I have just a hobby machine. It is a Janome 300E. I have done one card and if the link works here is the photo:
Photo Sharing by MyPhotoAlbum.com :: Susie's Photos :: Embroidery
Here is a pdf of one gals tutorial she did:
http://tinyurl.com/6m5mlv
Susie


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

Also try Kiwi Paper. It is extra heavy and made for embroidery. It comes in lots of colors and patterns. I know allstitch.net sells it at a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

It isn't any different than regular embroidery other than you want to keep a light pattern, not a heavy filled one. Before we went commercial, we used to embroider toilet paper for gag gifts(don't laugh, it's a money maker), and if you can embroider on that, card stock is a snap


----------



## Spudshaker (Oct 17, 2011)

lol i am going to try toilet paper tomorrow 
I have been embroidering onto some A4 sized canvas sheets my brother gave me years ago, they were bought in bulk from deals direct and have come in handy for many projects not only embroidery, i use them everywhere


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Spudshaker said:


> lol i am going to try toilet paper tomorrow
> I have been embroidering onto some A4 sized canvas sheets my brother gave me years ago, they were bought in bulk from deals direct and have come in handy for many projects not only embroidery, i use them everywhere


I've done toilet paper several times. It's not really difficult and it impresses the crap out of anyone who sees it. I embroidered several rolls of toilet paper last year for a Cystic Fibrosis fundraisers and it was a best seller. I can't find the pictures right now but it said "Wipe Out CF".


----------



## S Paul Williams (Oct 15, 2011)

lizziemaxine said:


> I've done toilet paper several times. It's not really difficult and it impresses the crap out of anyone who sees it. I embroidered several rolls of toilet paper last year for a Cystic Fibrosis fundraisers and it was a best seller. I can't find the pictures right now but it said "Wipe Out CF".


Oh, you gotta find those pix. They'd be great to see!


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> I've done toilet paper several times. It's not really difficult and it impresses the crap out of anyone who sees it. I embroidered several rolls of toilet paper last year for a Cystic Fibrosis fundraisers and it was a best seller. I can't find the pictures right now but it said "Wipe Out CF".


Do you embroider just the end square?


----------



## ringocat22 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wipe Out CF!!! HAHAHAHA!!

We actually have a roll of toilet paper right on our display shelf with our other embroidery samples, and it always gets a comment. My embroidery specialist saw it in the book "If You Can Hoop It, You Can Embroider It!" and the customers love it!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you will probably need a rag paper. we tried it and cut out the design on the paper with the embroidery to begin with. light stitching as described and an amount of practice before you do it.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

American logoZ said:


> Do you embroider just the end square?


 
Roll off a few squares, then carefully place them back on the roll. I wrap the roll in clear wrap and tie with a bow for presentation.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Still haven't found the CF toilet paper but here is one I did for my Godcat, Thomas, a Maine ****. His parents had put him in the powder room while they ate dinner because he wouldn't stay off the table. They forgot he was in there and were headed upstairs when one of them saw a piece of white paper sticking out from under the door. When they opened the door, there was Thomas. He had taken one square of toilet paper off the roll and had slid it under the door to let them know he was still in there. So, I made him a special roll that he keeps in the powder room for emergencies.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> and it impresses the crap out of anyone who sees it.


Interesting choice of words


----------

